# I think I found a puppy.



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I found a puppy. Originally, we were looking for a female because I was so heartbroken, but my husband (the man of few words..bless his heart) spoke up and really wants a male again. The puppy is from a breeder on the American Maltese list. Is there any worry I should have about getting a puppy from her? He is 4 months old. I have the mother and father's names. She said that he is perfectly healthy. I can get him next weekend. I would really appreciate any input.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (puppas @ Feb 19 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730325


> I think I found a puppy. Originally, we were looking for a female because I was so heartbroken, but my husband (the man of few words..bless his heart) spoke up and really wants a male again. The puppy is from a breeder on the American Maltese list. Is there any worry I should have about getting a puppy from her? He is 4 months old. I have the mother and father's names. She said that he is perfectly healthy. I can get him next weekend. I would really appreciate any input.[/B]


You will have to let us know who the person is for me to have any opinion. But, Congratulations on your decision and getting your new puppy.

Tina


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

She is Sandy Grizzell in Lake Forest, CA. Do any of you know any of her pups? Her website is wee-r-yorkies, but she shows Maltese. Any thoughts?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't help you out about the breeder, sorry, I've never heard of them, but I am new to getting to know about the show breeders. I am sure someone can help you out with that.

What I can tell you :wub: :wub: :wub: Is oh my goodness, don't be disappointed that the little one, is a boy...girls are sweet and wonderful, no doubt...but I have to tell you, little boys, will steal your heart, and just give you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much loving. The little girls do too, but there is something unique about a little boys love...I can't explain it, but you will know 

I am hoping for the very best for you :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

no help here either, but I took a look at her web-site and her dogs are beautiful. No pictures or info on puppies though - I love seeing pictures of puppies.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I haven't heard of her (and I am in CA) but you could try googling her to see if she really does show.

If she does.....she will pop up on dog show listings from the past and future.

I recently got a poodle for an addition to my family and googled the breeder to double check her reputation and found that she was quite active in the poodle circles. It helped reassure me.

When I got my maltese, I bought a maltese magazine and found a local dog show judge who was in an article and emailed him for recommendations and talked to the two breeders he recommended and went to see their pups.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

There is actually a member here, from California, who is a show breeder. Perhaps you could PM her and ask for advice

her user name is Bellarata Maltese...and her name is Stacy. Here is her website.

http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 19 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730407


> There is actually a member here, from California, who is a show breeder. Perhaps you could PM her and ask for advice
> 
> her user name is Bellarata Maltese...and her name is Stacy. Here is her website.
> 
> http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/[/B]


No help here either, but Stacy's baby girl is so cute :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Kenny&Tiffany'sMom @ Feb 19 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730410


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 19 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730407





> There is actually a member here, from California, who is a show breeder. Perhaps you could PM her and ask for advice
> 
> her user name is Bellarata Maltese...and her name is Stacy. Here is her website.
> 
> http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/[/B]


No help here either, but Stacy's baby girl is so cute :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gosh, I KNOW :wub: :wub: :wub: I nearly kealed over when I saw the precious one. Ahhhhhhhhhh. She's a cutie and Stacy is also very helpful.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I have spoken with Sandy Grizzell before when I was looking for a puppy. They have really pretty maltese and yorkies. I would've gotten a pup from them but she ddidn't have any available at the time. Sandy was very helpful and nice to me!

I also love Stacy from Bellarata's Maltese. She has a little girl available now.

I don't think you could go wrong with either breeders though!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She has some very nice pedigrees and dogs. You see more of her in Yorkies. I've never met her. But, I probably wouldn't hesitate getting a puppy from her. 

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 19 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730407


> There is actually a member here, from California, who is a show breeder. Perhaps you could PM her and ask for advice
> 
> her user name is Bellarata Maltese...and her name is Stacy. Here is her website.
> 
> http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/[/B]


Aww you're sweet. We've actually talked on the phone and I'm really happy she found a darling boy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 19 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730511


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 19 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730407





> There is actually a member here, from California, who is a show breeder. Perhaps you could PM her and ask for advice
> 
> her user name is Bellarata Maltese...and her name is Stacy. Here is her website.
> 
> http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/[/B]


Aww you're sweet. We've actually talked on the phone and I'm really happy she found a darling boy!
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are so sweet Stacy...and that wittle girl...is a dream. :wub: 

Puppas, I wish you all the best :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

BTW do you have any pictures to share? Eh?


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank-you so much to everyone. You are right! Stacy is the cat's meow (what is an analogy in Maltese?...). I have a hubby that wants a male. Thank you Stacy for all of your help!

I did, on your suggestion, google her and it looks like all is well.

I will try to post more pictures of Zeus. I posted the one that's on my desktop in my SM gallery. This posting is a new thing for me. It's still so hard to look back at his pictures because I end up with puffy eyes and can't see the computer screen. 

Hugs and thank-you. Kiss your babies!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So.....does this mean that a puppy is coming home this weekend???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (puppas @ Feb 20 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730880


> Thank-you so much to everyone. You are right! Stacy is the cat's meow (what is an analogy in Maltese?...). I have a hubby that wants a male. Thank you Stacy for all of your help!
> 
> I did, on your suggestion, google her and it looks like all is well.
> 
> ...


oh you're welcome!

Did you get any pics of the pup you're looking at?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you hadn't gathered, we all go a little crazy when the word puppy is mentioned. I fall instantly in love with every single one of them! I can't wait to hear more about your new baby and to see some pictures. There little guys are just the best.


----------

